# Books You're Currently Reading?



## Kid Boruto (May 29, 2014)

Note: Please don't discuss what comics/manga etc you are reading. Light Novels are okay though.

I'll start us off ^_^.

I started reading Artemis Fowl Book 04: The Opal Deception, I'm really loving this nostalgic trip into my childhood (I was obsessed with the series when I was a teen).


----------



## CaptainCool (May 29, 2014)

I am capable of reading your posts without you bolding the important parts, just sayin' :V

Right now I am reading all short stories by H.P. Lovecraft. I wanted to read some horror/science fiction stories. I am currently reading "At the mountains of madness".


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 29, 2014)

At the moment, Penpal. I was introduced to it through the MrCreepyPasta Youtube videos, and I was completely blown away. I had to read the book, and everything new that had bee added.

But I've had it for a month now, and only finished the first chapter, even though I was super excited for it to arrive in the mail. Work kind of took priority, I think.


----------



## Taralack (May 29, 2014)

Going through my backlog of graphic novels, currently on GRRM's Hedge Knight vol 2. Up next will be the 2012 Hawkeye reboot.


----------



## KittyHawk (May 29, 2014)

I recently found "Wolf Brothers" in a box in my house, i started reading that a while ago, lel

One of my childhood favorites


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 29, 2014)

Finished The Long Earth by Terry Pratchett/Stephen Baxter a few days ago, and now I'm reading the next book The Long War.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 29, 2014)

I haven't read a proper book since I finished the 5th book of A Song of Ice and Fire
I've just been sort of lost or too busy with school/work to read.

I honestly just don't know what to read next. I keep saying that I want to get into the Dark Tower series but I don't even have time to go to a library


----------



## Hooky (May 29, 2014)

I've been busy lately. I was reading through Atlas Shrugged and The Castle but I haven't done so in weeks.


----------



## Conker (May 29, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I am capable of reading your posts without you bolding the important parts, just sayin' :V
> 
> Right now I am reading all short stories by H.P. Lovecraft. I wanted to read some horror/science fiction stories. I am currently reading "At the mountains of madness".


Doin the same thing. Currently going through _The Case of Charles Dexter Ward_ which has been...a bit better than alright but not fantastic. Slower moving than his other stuff.

I'm a big ol fan of Lovecraft.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 18, 2014)

Just finished reading The Wolfen tonight. I had always hated the movie, so I was reluctant to pick this one up, but I'm glad I did. Once I started I couldn't put it down. It's amazing how the movie managed to botch what was an extremely tense and entertaining story.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jun 18, 2014)

I recently finished _Timeline_ by Micheal Crichton. Some people get sent back in time to retrieve one of their scientists who's gone missing, but they themselves get stuck in the past as well. Awesome late-night read.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 18, 2014)

Re reading the Ultimate Hitchhikers Guide.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 18, 2014)

Going through classics.  Right now, it's "Fahrenheit 451."


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2014)

I recently finished reading "_Kitsune-tsuki_" by Laura V. Baugh and its sequel "_Kitsune-mochi_". Kitsune-centered fantasy with some nice twists.
The author's also an animal trainer.


----------



## BRN (Jun 18, 2014)

The last book I opened was _Art of War, _but that wasn't to re-read it, I was just checking out some quotes.

Shit, it's been a while since I really read a novel, though. I was reading _Serial Killers_ back in March, but that's a philosophy essay, not a story. Before that was _A Salmon of Doubt_, but that's a biography.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 18, 2014)

Well a few years back I was reading the Wheel of Time series, which was good and all... but I waited too long to read the last book and so forgot most of what was going on.

...So I started from the beginning again to get the most out of it. I picked up the first book late last year and I'm up to book 8: The Path of Daggers now. With luck I'll finish the series by Christmas.



Mr. Sparta said:


> I recently finished _Timeline_ by Micheal Crichton. Some people get sent back in time to retrieve one of their scientists who's gone missing, but they themselves get stuck in the past as well. Awesome late-night read.



Ahh, I'll have to check that out sometime.  Crichton novels always make for great late night reading.  I remember picking up 'Sphere' from a second hand store just because I thought it looked cool, and I was instantly hooked.  I haven't had a page turner like that in a while.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 18, 2014)

"Blood Red Snow" by Gunther Koschorrek


----------



## Inpw (Jun 18, 2014)

Dr. Sleep by Stephen King


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jun 18, 2014)

The Da Vinci Code


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 19, 2014)

"Black Edelweiss" by Johann Voss and "Voices From Stalingrad" by Jonathan Bastable (secretly I'm a huge WWII nerd).


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 21, 2014)

Ride the Tiger, by Julius Evola.


----------



## Rhyane (Jun 21, 2014)

A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin and To kill a mockingbird(need to read it for school)


----------



## Tigurz (Jun 22, 2014)

Right now I'm reading No Game No Life (yes, light novel), The Scorch Trials (second book of the maze runner series), The Ranger's Apprentice- Halt's Peril, and I want to re-read SamJaz's fanfiction: Persona 3 A Fairly English Story (it's 108 chapters, and very different from the game's plot!)


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 23, 2014)

I picked up The Great Divorce by C. S. Lewis at the used book store today. I made a day of reading it and I really enjoyed it. I may go back tomorrow and pick up another of his books, they never disappoint.


----------



## Kelth (Jun 23, 2014)

I just finished The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand and now Im reading White Fire by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child. I really love stories where there is a great heroic male character like Howard Roark or A.X.L Pendergast. A character who is self confident and has mastered various skills or abilities and uses them to surmount some great obstacle just tickles my fancy. I wonder if such men exist in real life.


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 23, 2014)

Kelth said:


> I just finished The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand and now Im reading White Fire by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child. I really love stories where there is a great heroic male character like Howard Roark or A.X.L Pendergast. A character who is self confident and has mastered various skills or abilities and uses them to surmount some great obstacle just tickles my fancy. I wonder if such men exist in real life.


You're talking to him ^^ lol


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 25, 2014)

Kelth said:


> I just finished The Fountainhead by Ayn Rand and now Im reading White Fire by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child. I really love stories where there is a great heroic male character like Howard Roark or A.X.L Pendergast. A character who is self confident and has mastered various skills or abilities and uses them to surmount some great obstacle just tickles my fancy. I wonder if such men exist in real life.


Try out Edgar Rice Burroughs' Barsoom novels, or John Norman's Gor.


----------



## Conker (Jun 25, 2014)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Try out Edgar Rice Burroughs' Barsoom novels, or John Norman's Gor.


Them Barsoom novels are fun, though the dialogue in them is SO FUCKING BAD OH GAWD

But the first three are worth a read. Second one is a damn enjoyable action book.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 26, 2014)

Lincoln's Melancholy by Joshua Wolf Shenk.


----------



## Hooky (Jul 5, 2014)

George Orwell's 1984.


----------



## Kid Boruto (Jul 9, 2014)

I finally completed *Artemis Fowl 4: Opal Deception*, and I also read and finished both Books 05 and 06 of the series (*Lost Colony* and *Time Paradox*).

My next goal will probably be to buy both Books 07 and 08 before my vacation in September starts (my family will be renting a "cottage house" near the coast for 9 days).


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 9, 2014)

I just finished reading a choose your own adventure ninja book. It's called Secret of the Ninja by Jay Leibold.

My first result: I got killed by the enemy master for being too nosy hahaha! I was allowed permission to enter his dojo and speak with him directly, but I choose to follow the strange sound coming the supply room and the guards caught me.


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 10, 2014)

I finished "Neverwhere" by Neil Gaiman last week. I grabbed it off my roommates bookshelf on a whim, I ended up loving it. Some characters are a little cliche, but the plot and the imagery poised in the novel were unique. I absolutely loved it.

I'm now reading "Steppenwolf" by Herman Hesse. 

Basically, I just raid my roommate's bookshelf because he has such eclectic taste in books. I forgot how awesome it is to sit down and read a good book.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been reading *The Necronomicon *since one year ago in between graphic novels.

It is actually what got me back into writing. I love that Lovecraft. He has colored my writing style so much.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm rereading The Coachman Rat. Its a fractured fairytale following what happened to the transformed mice after Cinderella's 'storybook ending.' 

It's really dark and gives the impression of how selfish everyone in that story was. I love that sort of thing.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 7, 2014)

Currently reading "Metamagical Themas: Questing For The Essence Of Mind And Pattern" by David Hofstadter. It's a collection of essays with the common theme of exploring perception and thought.


----------



## Winter (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm currently reading Shards of Time, the latest (and possibly last) book in Lynn Flewelling's Nightrunner series. It's pretty decent fantasy, lovable characters, and not as high-strung a tone as in much fantasy.


----------



## Gauze (Dec 29, 2014)

Right now I'm slowly getting through a book that's a collection of Cthulhu related short stories. Think it's called "The Book of Cthulhu" and it's pretty good. I've been slowly trying to get more into the Cthulhu lore and stuff and find everything written about him to be very interesting thus far!


----------



## Conker (Dec 29, 2014)

Gauze said:


> Right now I'm slowly getting through a book that's a collection of Cthulhu related short stories. Think it's called "The Book of Cthulhu" and it's pretty good. I've been slowly trying to get more into the Cthulhu lore and stuff and find everything written about him to be very interesting thus far!


Once you get sick of Cthulhu, I recommend looking at Lovecraft's other works. The man did wonderful things with the horror genre.


----------



## Gauze (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh I plan to! Have a lot of his books on my Amazon wishlist that I'll get too after I read a few more Cthulhu books and build a shrine to his name and whatnot XD


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 29, 2014)

Slowly getting through *Mass Effect: Retribution*


----------



## Fopfox (Dec 29, 2014)

First Malazan book. It's honestly pretty disappointing. Way too much initial world-building, not enough give a damn about anyone. At least it doesn't exposit too much, the world-building is mostly natural, but it's not hooking me.

Fans say the first book sucks, but I don't know if it's enough to keep me going.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 30, 2014)

Conker said:


> Once you get sick of Cthulhu, I recommend looking at Lovecraft's other works. The man did wonderful things with the horror genre.


Um hell yeah. I've been reading the Necronomicon for like a year. So good.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 30, 2014)

_La tejedora de coronas_ ("The crown weaver"), by GermÃ¡n Espinosa.
Massive book, 500+ pages. No points except for the closing ones at the end of every chapter, the rest is commas. I like it a lot so far, but I'll reserve any further comments for when I finish it. For now, let's just say it's an exhausting voyage through the XVIIIth Centhury, the Enlightenment and the Inquisition in the colonial Cartagena de Indias, as seen through a woman's eyes.

Also going through Milan Kundera's latest, _The feast of insignificance_.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 30, 2014)

I just started *Dune *by Frank Herbert. My father had recommended it to me for years.


----------



## Half-Note (Dec 30, 2014)

Not so long ago I finished Carrie.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 30, 2014)

Five Greatest Warriors by Matthew Reilly.

JACK WEST JR. IS THE FUCKING BOMB


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm re-reading the Mercy Thompson series by Patricia Briggs at the moment.

Cuz fuck yea! Werewolf urban fantasy V:


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 31, 2014)

Read this week

A. & B. Strugatsky
ÐŸÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¸Ðº Ð½Ð°Ñ‡Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÐµÑ‚ÑÑ Ð² ÑÑƒÐ±Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñƒ
ÐžÐ±Ð¸Ñ‚Ð°ÐµÐ¼Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ñ€Ð¾Ð²
Ð£Ð»Ð¸Ñ‚ÐºÐ° Ð½Ð° ÑÐºÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ðµ

S. Lukyanyenko
Ð—Ð²Ñ‘Ð·Ð´Ñ‹ â€” Ñ…Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¸Ð³Ñ€ÑƒÑˆÐºÐ¸



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I just started *Dune *by Frank Herbert. My father had recommended it to me for years.



Finally read it few weeks ago. I have a terrible habit of abandoning  books that have uninteresting beggining. May it be the story, language,  form, doesn't matter. But inally after the years of struggling I managed to  get through the first 10 pages and let me tell you, this year only _Chronicles of Albion_ by the great Zelazny gave me a comparable amount of fun.


----------



## Fopfox (Dec 31, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Read this week
> 
> A. & B. Strugatsky
> ÐŸÐ¾Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¸Ðº Ð½Ð°Ñ‡Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÐµÑ‚ÑÑ Ð² ÑÑƒÐ±Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñƒ
> ...



Any recommendations on the Strugatsky's? I've only read Roadside Picnic, which had two English translations, one terrible and one okay, but I'd like to read more.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 31, 2014)

Dogs of Velvet and Steel by Bob Stevens


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 31, 2014)

Doctor Who: The Time Monster by Terrance Dicks.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 6, 2015)

Right now I'm still reading Dogs of Velvet and Steel by Bob Stevens, but my newest book came in the mail today and I'm excited to read it!!!

http://imgur.com/a/cFTS2


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 6, 2015)

Fopfox said:


> Any recommendations on the Strugatsky's? I've only read Roadside Picnic, which had two English translations, one terrible and one okay, but I'd like to read more.



I can recommend you two books representing different styles and approaches: Prisoners of Power and Monday Begins on Saturday (can be hard because to understand all the jokes and allusions you'd need to be familiar with slavic folklore).

You could also try out Overburdened with Evil but it's a hard read.

Overall I can't really reccommend them to you as authors, because in my opinion their actractivness lies mostly in the cultural affiliations and folklore they put into their works. Even the Roadshide Picnic, it loses a lot of it's magic to a reader from the anglosphere. 

But you could go with Lukyanyenko's Night watch. It's pretty approachable read, placed in the modern times (2000+) and reality. And written in the modern language, I mean style.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 7, 2015)

The Life, James A. Garfield
Published in 1885.

and every book in Skyrim


----------



## Erzyal (Jul 18, 2015)

Right now, I am in the middle of "The Brothers Cabal" 4th in the Johannes Cabal series


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 18, 2015)

Tricks
Democracy is in the Streets
&
The Search for Order


----------



## Morbidity (Jul 18, 2015)

Jon Krakauer's 'Into the wild' and Jack London's 'Call of the Wild' (for like 4th time...)
Too much wild?


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jul 19, 2015)

Windfall by Tempe O'Kun


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 20, 2015)

A clash of Kings, George R.R Martin


----------



## BlueEyedBear (Jul 20, 2015)

I finished "The Martian" about a month ago and I'm currently reading "The Hobbit." After that I plan to read a few Hemingway novels with a cold gin and tonic in hand.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jul 20, 2015)

Adding to the list:
The Ornament of the World
The Professor and the Madman
Rationality and Relativism
Evangelical Theology

Short Stories/Plays

Sorry, Wrong Number
The Apollo of Bellac
The Necklace


----------



## Sergalmedic (Jul 20, 2015)

People Care, by Thom Dick. Discusses issues surrounding humanity and communication in today's healthcare environment. I highly recommend it to everyone in the medical field.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 21, 2015)

_Heretics of Dune_ by Frank Herbert


----------



## TidesofFate (Jul 26, 2015)

The Curseborn Saga Novella 1. It's a book I purchased from the Anime Expo this year. Only read 2 chapters though.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 26, 2015)

The Mists of Avalon. I think this is the fifth time I have read through it.


----------



## Rubixia (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm currently halfway through "Virginia" by Susan Hughes. It's definitely not on my "would recommend" list, as so far it's kind of boring, but if you're a Christian person you might enjoy it. The writing does seem to be a little all over the place, though. I feel like the author couldn't decide what kind of book they wanted to write, so they just threw in as much stuff as they could and decided keeping an even tone wasn't important.
I am being a little harsh, though. It's an okay read, good for these afternoons lying in the sun.


----------



## Conker (Jul 27, 2015)

Currently reading _Aramda _because it's fun to hate things.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Aug 22, 2015)

PKD's Ubik. Such a fascinating concept.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 22, 2015)

Star Trek the original series: Allegiance in exile. Well that's what I read when I read. I just don't read that much, I still got a lot of Star Trek books to read and I got one book of a series in French that I should read: Les hÃ©ritiers d'Enkidiev: Double allÃ©gance.

Its a fantasy series that is not been translated to English yet.

Its a world of medieval knight who must protect the world from an invader. Its on another planet where there are gods who must prepare they creation for defending them self against another god from another universe.

The main god and his mate have 2 kids who are dragons. The two main god are a horse sea and she's a unicorn. The dragon gods have children who are felines, reptilians and avian. The feline and avian are against each other and trying to kill each other. They parents make a rules that a group of 3 in each must live to keep the human world "alive" The reptilian is peaceful and try to control the other, but later due to the help from a Elf have cause the destruction of the god pantheon killing almost all of them. The main god was mad after then after warning them, he ban the surviving god to the mortal world. 

The gods have a human body or if you wish they can be human, they are naturally animals. Each of the children after the dragon have human body and can transform into a animal. A wolf, a dauphin with wings, a pterodactyl and on.

So if you like fantasy, learn french or find someone who will read it for you  Or wait until the first 12 books to be translated, but don't know when. The First series is call: Les chevaliers d'Ã‰meraude. The Ã‰merald's knights.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 22, 2015)

Go Set A Watchman by that bitch who wrote To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 22, 2015)

The Dark Tower series.  Book 3 currently.


----------



## Somnium (Feb 23, 2016)

spy the lie. Thanks god I finally finished it, so disgusting


----------



## Simo (Mar 26, 2016)

Nonfiction:

'Mammals of Madagascar, a Complete Guide', by Nick Garbutt
'Gods and Ancestors: Society and Religion among the forest tribes in Madagascar', Jorgen Rudd

Fiction:

'Inter Ice Age Four', Kobo Abe


----------



## Somnium (Mar 26, 2016)

Mein Kampf.. uncensored


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 7, 2016)

The Lotus Sutra.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 8, 2016)

Modern Man in Search of a Soul
FNAF: The Silver Eyes
Inheritance


----------



## Scar_Travis (Apr 24, 2016)

Implosion and The Art of Deception


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2016)

*Fiction*
Andrew Swann, "The Moreau Quartet, Volume 1"
Edward Willett, "The Helix War"
John Joseph Adams, "The Mad Scientist's Guide to World Domination"
Jamie Feveletti, "Robert Ludlum's The Geneva Strategy"
*
Non-Fiction*
Chris Hedges, "The World As It Is: Dispatches on the Myth of Human Progress"
Peter Nowak, "Humans 3.0: The Upgrading of the Species"
Michael Behe, "The Edge of Evolution: The Search for the Limits of Darwinism"
Michael Frayn, "The Human Touch: Our Part in the Creation of the Universe"


----------



## TheOriginalDaddyD (Jul 27, 2016)

Sun Tsu Art of War without commentary.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> The Dark Tower series.  Book 3 currently.


The best one in the series, actually. Sadly, it kinda goes downhill from there.

Reading Fellowship of the Ring as of now. The beginning was insanely boring (almost half of the book is about four halflings running around and getting caught in trouble or saved from it by somebody else because they happen to be lazy and incompetent as hell), but since introduction of Aragorn, it actually starts to get interesting (mainly because Aragorn isn't as lazy and incompetent of a character, lol).


----------



## Jarren (Jul 29, 2016)

Elements of Style
League of Dragons
Panzer Commander

...

I have odd taste in books.


----------

